# Download Windows 10 IOT Packages (+ Pro + UWF) from Microsoft



## TristanLeBoss (Jan 11, 2017)

Hello,

If you are searching for Windows 10 IOT packages, you can download them on the Microsoft website:

Windows 10 IoT Core
http://www.microsoft.com/en-us/download/details.aspx?id=53898
14393.67.160804-2231.rs1_release_amd64fre_IOTCORE_PACKAGES.iso, 2.27 GB

You can also download 2 other files:

Windows 10 IoT Core Pro Update Control File
http://www.microsoft.com/en-us/download/details.aspx?id=53899
14393.67.160804-2231.rs1_release_amd64fre_IOTCORE_PRO.iso, 1.79 MB

Windows 10 IoT Core Universal Write Filter
http://www.microsoft.com/en-us/download/details.aspx?id=50037
Microsoft Windows 10 IoT Core Universal Write Filter\Windows_10_IoT_Core_Uwf.msi, 3.15 MB


----------



## 李晓萌 (Jan 14, 2017)

OK,Very useful.


----------

